# In memory of little Red



## toydogs (Dec 3, 2011)

Little Red was a beautiful red halfmoon. Unfortunately, he didn't get to live long. I wish I have known about this site back then. R.I.P. little Red...


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

RIP, gorgeous little man


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about Little Red. He was beautiful.


----------

